# WinCCflexible 2008, Win7, Problem SQL Server



## stefanvos (14 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe Win7 Prof laufen und mittlerweile auch Step7 Prof Edition 2006 ohne Probleme.
Jetzt habe ich WinCCflexible 2008 installiert (über die Setup-Dateien in den Installations Ordnern) und habe anschliessend das SP2 installiert, welches für Win7 Prof freigegeben ist.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass WinCCflexible anscheinend keine Verbindung zum SQL Server aufbauen kann.
Ich habe schon mehrmals neu installiert, zwischendurch mit dem Clean Up Tool gereinigt und neu installiert, ein Update vom SQL Server Express von Microsoft installiert und bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt. 

Wenn ich Winccflexible öffne und ein Projekt erstellen möchte, möchte er Vorlagen erstellen und eine Verbindung zum SQL Server aufbauen und bricht dann mit folgender Meldung ab:

"Das Erstellen der Vorlage schlug fehl. Bitte versuchen Sie erneut ein Projekt zu öffnen .......
.......Es kann keine Verbindung zum projektierten SQL Server hergestellt werden. Stelle Sie sicher, dass der Dienst MSSQL$WINCCFLEXEXPRESS läuft und nicht deaktiviert ist. Wird der Fehler dadurch nicht behoben, installieren Sie den WinCCflexible DB-Server neu (Siehe Liesmich)."

Wie gesagt, hatte das alles keinen Erfolg und in der Lies-Mich steht auch nichts interessantes drin, was mir weitergeholfen hätte.
Ich habe auch den Dienst nicht gefunden, lediglich den MSSQL$WINCCFLEXIBLE. 
Und den berühmten Ordner den man löschen soll unter:
%user%/appdata/local/microsoft/microsoftsql usw - den gibts bei mir nicht :-(

Kann mir da vlt jmd behielflich sein oder hat nen Tip ?

Danke


----------



## Sarek (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hast du das Problem lösen können?


----------



## stefanvos (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Problem indirekt lösen können - auch nach dem manuellen installieren des SQL Servers und festlegen der Instanzen, war es nicht möglich Winccflexible zum laufen zu bringen.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte Siemens allerdings eine "neue Version" des SP2 rausgebracht, die nicht nur die Installation des SP2 enthält, sondern eine komplette Installation von WinCCflexible inkl. SP2 ist.
Dann funktioniert die Installation einwandfrei und WinCCflexible läuft auch unter Win7 problemlos.


----------



## Sarek (7 Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ist dieses neue SP2 direkt bei Siemens downloadbar?


----------



## stefanvos (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

soweit ich weiss ist es nur bestellbar, aber nicht downloadbar, 
da es eben eine Komplettinstallation ist.


----------

